# Ladies-Transalp



## birgitb (20. März 2004)

Hallo,

bin erst seit heute neu hier im Forum.
Ich möchte gerne einen geführten Ladies-Alpencross mitfahren. Hat jemand hier schon sowas hinter sich und kann mir berichten?

Viele Grüße,
Birgit


----------



## sharky (22. März 2004)

hallo birgit, willkommen im forum 

geh mit deiner frage doch mal ins unterforum "reisen...." da wird dir sicher besser und ausführlicher geholfen als hier im recht selten besuchten odenwald forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (22. März 2004)

Hallo Birgit,

willkommen im Forum!

Ja, sharky hat Recht. Mehr Resonanz erhaelst Du bestimmt im Reisen-Forum.

Ich kenne da allerdings einen lokalen Veranstalter, der zwar keine Ladies Alpencrosse anbietet, dafuer aber einen Schnupper-Alpenscross. Es ist auch immer ein Begleitfahrzeug dabei und die Leute kann man auf den regelmaessigen Biketreffs schon man kennenlernen. 
Infos bei Go-Crazy


----------



## manic (22. März 2004)

hat mal was in der Richtung gemacht und ist in so ner Frauen.MTB-Gruppe! Je nachdem wo Du herkommst vielleicht auch ganz interessant und die machen viele Touren und organisierte Wochenenden übers JAhr. Kann ich mir mal die Kontaktdaten geben lassen.


----------



## birgitb (22. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal was in der Richtung gemacht und ist in so ner Frauen.MTB-Gruppe! Je nachdem wo Du herkommst vielleicht auch ganz interessant und die machen viele Touren und organisierte Wochenenden übers JAhr. Kann ich mir mal die Kontaktdaten geben lassen.



Das mit den Kontaktdaten wär natürlich nicht schlecht. Gibt's vielleicht e-mail oder 'ne Internetadresse?
Ich wohne im Spessart

@ Sharky und Andreas:
Danke für Euren Tipp. Im Reiseforum hab ich parallel gepostet.

Viele Grüße,
Birgit


----------



## Spessart-Biker (22. März 2004)

hallo birgit,

die von alpencross machen sowas. einfach mal per mail melden  vielleicht kennste die auch schon

servus


----------



## madbutt (23. März 2004)

in der neuen bike stehen auch adressen für ladies transalp


----------



## birgitb (23. März 2004)

hey, hier sin ja Bessemischer un Haawischer  
Danke für die Tipps   

Birgit


----------



## Spessart-Biker (23. März 2004)

genau so ist es - madbutt eher alter keilberger  

und aus welchem teil unserer schönen gegend kommst du


----------



## birgitb (24. März 2004)

Ich bin aus Waldaschaff, also grad um die Ecke.


----------



## madbutt (25. März 2004)

@ Johannes 

...ja wohnhaft - vom herz Streeßer !   

@birgitb

schau mal beim Johannes seiner Seite vorbei
www.spessart-biker.de

Superseite mit stetig wachsendem "Regionalforum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (5. Juni 2004)

hallo birgit,

hast du mittlerweile einen veranstalter gefunden? ich bin auch gerade auf der suche und habe bei ulpbike interessante angebote gefunden. allerdings haben sie probleme die touren vollzubekommen; zu wenig resonanz..


----------



## RotwildRocks (11. Juni 2004)

Alpencross für Ladies


----------

